# Windows Vista Trial Edition - Where to get?



## creightonbrown

Windows Vista Trial Edition - Where to get?
I have Windows XP SP3 now with IE7 But would like to try Windows Vista, the trial version, for the 30 days or similar that XP had awhile back.
Anyone know where to get it? I only want it to be the geniune trial.


----------



## Vizy

It might be the trial:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...37-d4d1-4b9b-926d-86493c7da1aa&displaylang=en


----------



## ducis

an OS to me seems like an odd thing to demo.

::::::::::::::::::::::::EDIT::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
1337 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mep916

Vizy93 said:


> It might be the trial:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...37-d4d1-4b9b-926d-86493c7da1aa&displaylang=en



That's the trial.


----------



## cohen

I had a friend tell me that you could get vlite, which is vista lite for XP, google it. It is free.

But the downloads are very big, they are about 1.5GBs in total.


----------



## mep916

cohen said:


> I had a friend tell me that you could get vlite, which is vista lite for XP, google it. It is free.



Vlite is a tool that allows you to slipstream and remove unnecessary components from Windows Vista. It has nothing to do with XP. Besides, he wants to try out Vista, so I don't see how vlite would help him do that.


----------



## scooter

Just find someone with a vista disc...

install and then u can use it / demo for 30 days...

or 60

or 90

or 120 days 

by rearming the trial period..
 \
after 120 days you will have to buy or remove,,


----------



## mep916

scooter said:


> Just find someone with a vista disc...
> 
> install and then u can use it / demo for 30 days...
> 
> or 60
> 
> or 90
> 
> or 120 days
> 
> by rearming the trial period..
> \
> after 120 days you will have to buy or remove,,



I'm sure you can do that with the downloadable ISO.


----------



## scooter

not sure..so i cant say


----------



## creightonbrown

*That is a virtual hard disk, know anywhere to get an ISO?*

That is a virtual hard disk, know anywhere to get an ISO?

I am in another country right now [Australia] and I don't know anybody to borrow a DVD to turn into a 30 day trial.


----------

